# Gel nail color... for natural nails?



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 20, 2010)

Sally has a product called IBD Gel Nail Polish. On the website it says 'IBD Gel Polish can be applied over tips, acrylics, gels and natural nails for added strength."

Has anyone here used this type of product on natural nails? If so, was it worth it?


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 2, 2010)

I don't know if the product you saw is the same but I know that OPI and Nails Inc do "polishes" that are basically a thin coat of colored gel on the natural nails - you get it applied at the salon and then you have a manicure that lasts for 3 weeks.
I haven't had the chance to try this, but it definitely seems very interesting.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I don't know if the product you saw is the same but I know that OPI and Nails Inc do "polishes" that are basically a thin coat of colored gel on the natural nails - you get it applied at the salon and then you have a manicure that lasts for 3 weeks.
I haven't had the chance to try this, but it definitely seems very interesting._

 
I am a huge fan of this method, especiallyfor my toenails! I do mine myself, and i love them.


----------



## Chikky (May 17, 2010)

We have the OPI version at the salon where I work. Axiom, I think? We have constant calls for them, and they seem to last very well for most people.


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

i've been very interested in the opi method... however i haven't seen it in any salons in lincoln yet. but perhaps it's not out in the uk yet?

IDontKnowMomo how do you do this yourself and where do you buy the stuff to do it? if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i've been very interested in the opi method... however i haven't seen it in any salons in lincoln yet. but perhaps it's not out in the uk yet?

IDontKnowMomo how do you do this yourself and where do you buy the stuff to do it? if you don't mind me asking!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
The pixiwoo girls get the Nails Inc version and seem to be very happy with it. Maybe you have one of those near you Lou?


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The pixiwoo girls get the Nails Inc version and seem to be very happy with it. Maybe you have one of those near you Lou?_

 
aha! i shall look out for that. yes nails inc would be much easier to get a hold of!


----------



## ShortnSassy (May 20, 2010)

if it's a coat of gel, how hard is it to remove? once i got a coat of gel on my acrylics and it was HELL for my nail tech to remove the gel...


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

It lasts really long for me too. Always over 2 weeks. I really love it


----------

